# Have the nationals lost their collective mind, NOT minds



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I went to a property to do a roof repair in JANUARY when we arrived I noticed the front door was kicked in and repaired it. I uploaded photos and a selfie invoice ( self generated). Low an behold I didn't get paid for it on the roof repair check ! ?? I call in and I ask them to remedy this and isn't it odd that the reviewer didntt say anything about a bunch of lock change photos for a roof repair. Well the reviewers don't see the invoices and blah blah blah. But I will get this paid for you. YHEA RIGHT now 4 months later I still have not gotten reimbursed for this repair and send the PM an E mail telling him I am DONE till I get the check and to MAN UP and do what he says he will DO. HE gets all pissy with me and EXPECTS ME TO REMIND HIM WHEN THE CHECK HAS NOT BEEN RECEIVED ??? That sounds like an employee not a contractor sub contractor relationship. Final straw was he says " You and I are done" and pulls all the workorders he has for me with his name. HE did me a favor, I can do half the work for the realtors and get paid twice as much ! I sent the BCC e mail to the company owner and he responded with Check is in the mail. 
HAVE THE NATIONALS LOST IT ??


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

HAVE THE NATIONALS LOST IT ??


that would imply they "had it" to begin with...:whistling2:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I had a company get all pissy with us because this latest run of lawn cuts was going to be late. We called them and updated them several times letting them know that I was not going to go out to try and cut the lawns when half the lots will be under water (we have literally 1' of standing water on some lots in my area). They just responded with "if they are not submitted by 3:00 on the cutoff day you will not be paid" so just do them anyway. I am not going to drive my $10k lawnmower like it's a ****ing jetski for $40/lawn.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

if you mow yards you are expected to be like mailmen operate in sun snow thunder lightning and rain,no excuses how it is if your in property preservation work.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

nu they would say thats why you have a 3 day period work around weather or not our problem.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> if you mow yards you are expected to be like mailmen operate in sun snow thunder lightning and rain,no excuses how it is if your in property preservation work.


 
I hear ya Case in point we put this up as a snow removal and got paid for a yard ??!!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I hear ya Case in point we put this up as a snow removal and got paid for a yard ??!!!


Lol.. Done this a few times myself BUT I hid from neighbors due to the embarrassment ~}


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> i hear ya case in point we put this up as a snow removal and got paid for a yard ??!!!



lol!!!!


----------



## A Estates (Feb 28, 2014)

Splinterpicker said:


> I hear ya Case in point we put this up as a snow removal and got paid for a yard ??!!!


 now that's some funny shi!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel pretty comfortable in my skin but not while I was mowing across a yard, in town, on an April Saturday years ago. Cars slowing down, snow and sweet gum balls shooting out of the dishcharge while the neighbor had his Troy Bilt snowblower clearing his drive and walk.
I couldn't get the phrase "Stupid is as stupid does" out of my head.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

i had our head person tell me "I bought you the truck you drive so no extra for you with out us you wouldnt have that truck.... story is a hit tub way in the back field.. been raiing for a good week.. was told get this done or get a charge back, drove trk 1 back there statred pulling trk 1 got stuck, got trk 2.. that statred pulling us out.. trk 2 got stuck, called trk 3 made a bid chain pulled us all out.. called ***** said i need extra or the hot tub will stay in place.. got statement above.. was that a low blow?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> i had our head person tell me "I bought you the truck you drive so no extra for you with out us you wouldnt have that truck.... story is a hit tub way in the back field.. been raiing for a good week.. was told get this done or get a charge back, drove trk 1 back there statred pulling trk 1 got stuck, got trk 2.. that statred pulling us out.. trk 2 got stuck, called trk 3 made a bid chain pulled us all out.. called ***** said i need extra or the hot tub will stay in place.. got statement above.. was that a low blow?



What client said that? Did they buy the truck for you or did you buy it with the earnings of your labor?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok so we get a work order to bid to replace a damaged roof. We go and take photos (not that the roof looked damaged) and placed the bid as asked.
Get an email from them "please submit photos to justify bid, you are bidding for a new roof when the photos you submitted do not show damage to require a new roof".
No S^&t Sherlock, you are the ones that sent us the bid request, we were never even at the property before so why would we have said there was a roof leak.
You just can't fix stupid. lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> Ok so we get a work order to bid to replace a damaged roof. We go and take photos (not that the roof looked damaged) and placed the bid as asked.
> Get an email from them "please submit photos to justify bid, you are bidding for a new roof when the photos you submitted do not show damage to require a new roof".
> No S^&t Sherlock, you are the ones that sent us the bid request, we were never even at the property before so why would we have said there was a roof leak.
> You just can't fix stupid. lol



I'll bet your clients other vendor submitted damaged roof pix from another property. So much #Fraud with unscrupulous vendors.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The best is I am told I should not have bid and said nothing was wrong with it. Ya then 3 months down the road get a no charge or chargeback. Not happening. You asked for bid and got one.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

HAVE THE NATIONALS LOST IT ??

Surely you jest.....


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> HAVE THE NATIONALS LOST IT ??
> 
> Surely you jest.....


My name is NOT Shirley and I KNOW the nutanionals have lost it WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY long ago


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

You cannot loose that which you never had.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Please justify*

Have to say I think I am getting ready to fire my final customer and get out again for the FINAL time. The sheer stupidity is now beyond even being funny.
Get a request to justify bid for health hazards (dog feces) and justify bid fro ext debris.
1. Everything that you see on the floor is feces what more, do you need a up close of it the entire floor is covered.
2. Sorry I can't provide better photos to you of the exterior debris. The reason, none exists because there was NEVER a bid submitted for that.
I know that these are small items but when you have to take time to respond to 5 or 6 emails fo the same things it gets old real fast.:blink:


----------

